
Patterns - OJFord
http://caper.ws/patterns/
======
legerdemain
This seems to be a hypertext version of _A Pattern Language_ .[1]

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Pattern_Language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Pattern_Language)

